# IELTS Score for canada & guidance?



## spunyani (May 22, 2015)

Hello All

I am from India and I have registered for IELTS in July this year via british council.
My first question is:

1. How much IELTS score is required to be eligible to apply for Canada Immigration?
2. Any tips that you can give or forum that you can direct me for clearing IELTS?

Looking forward for an answer 

Best Regards


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

spunyani said:


> Hello All
> 
> I am from India and I have registered for IELTS in July this year via british council.
> My first question is:
> ...


Hi SPUNYANI,

Welcome to the club.

I have given IELTS 2wise,, its been painful experience for me. Both the time I have got Writing 6.5.. But rest have been good.

Well you can go to Canada even with all band 6 in IELTS. However I suggest you aim high. as per CIC's Comprehensive ranking system, it helps to get higher IELTS.

if you can manage IELTS score of R 7, W 7, S 7, and Listening 8 then you get CLB 9 band ( its Canadian conversion). this will help you get higher points compared to CLB 8.

since I dont know your education and work exp total, i suggest you take a look at comprehensive ranking system points and generate 2 scenarios, one with CLB 7 and one with CLB 9, if you get more points in CLB 9 ( range of 50+) then aim for CLB 9 or above.

As per practice is concerned, there are Many training videos in youtube on IELTS, I practiced Cambridge ILETS books (1-9), you can get the torrent copy and practice,

I suggest put a time table on this, everyday practice, have a full pledge mock test ( in examination conditions) and be honest in scoring your own paper and see where you need most attention.

I suggest that you visit the British council website and take the test answer sheet printout. (as many as you can) practice on them. this should help you familiarize with test answer sheets.

last but not the least, Practice will give you higher score, aim high.

Good Luck


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

spunyani said:


> 1. How much IELTS score is required to be eligible to apply for Canada Immigration?



Did you even try looking up this info on the GoC website?





> 2. Any tips that you can give or forum that you can direct me for clearing IELTS?



What does "clearing IELTS" even mean? Do you mean pass the test with the required scores? If so then studying and learning to speak English to an adequate standard is the only way to do it.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

dreamsanj said:


> I have given IELTS 2wise



What does that even mean?


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Wrote two times. twice (2wise)


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

dreamsanj said:


> Wrote two times. twice (2wise)



The say "wrote it twice" or "did the test twice" as 2wise is not a proper term in the English language and, more importantly, makes absolutely no sense. I have to question how well someone who would say "2wise" would even do on an English language proficiency test.

And when you are talking about taking a test/writing a test you do not say "given" as given implies that you were the one administering the test (it is still not correct, but is at least understandable) rather than being the one taking/writing the test.


----------



## spunyani (May 22, 2015)

Hello dreamsanj ,

This information is quite useful for me. Yes I want to score minimum 7 in each section and I am going to put arduous efforts for the same. If you have any more suggestions or any study material that you think I must read, other than IELTS book, Please do write here 

Thanks a ton.


----------



## spunyani (May 22, 2015)

Hello Colchar,

Thank you for your message 
I am sorry I should have been more clear. Yes thats what I meant, (Passing the test and scoring well). I have already started studying, was just seeking few suggestions on this forum, Your point is valid. To study is must, Advice taken 



colchar said:


> Did you even try looking up this info on the GoC website?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

colchar said:


> The say "wrote it twice" or "did the test twice" as 2wise is not a proper term in the English language and, more importantly, makes absolutely no sense. I have to question how well someone who would say "2wise" would even do on an English language proficiency test.
> 
> And when you are talking about taking a test/writing a test you do not say "given" as given implies that you were the one administering the test (it is still not correct, but is at least understandable) rather than being the one taking/writing the test.


point notes Colchar, I am working on my written english, Since I am not from native english speaking country, I have some occasional inaccuracies in the way we write. Please forgive me for writing bad english. Its just that in the work that I perform, I am not writing much. its mostly 2 or 3 lines emails and Its been like this for 8 years now. Hence this shows in my writing test.

However, thats a lame excuse for not writing correct english. I will work on it.


----------



## Rosepetal (May 20, 2013)

spunyani said:


> Hello All
> 
> I am from India and I have registered for IELTS in July this year via british council.
> My first question is:
> ...


Hey, Spunyani, I understand your confusion.

The first difficulty is that there are different streams (categories) of immigration, with different language requirements. 
You can look at the different streams on the following government webpage and see which ones you qualify for, then check the language requirements: Determine your eligibility—Immigrate to Canada

The second difficulty is that the language requirements are stated in terms of the CLB (Canadian Language Benchmarks) levels, but you need to know what IELTs score matches the CLB that is required. 
The government doesn't make it easy to find this information, but you can find the IELTs to CLB equivalents on this page: Language test equivalency charts
Scroll down the page to find the IELTs test... it's not the first one listed.

Good luck!


----------



## spunyani (May 22, 2015)

Thanks I am going to follow your links now. I am done with my IELTS and score are as mentioned below:
S: 7
W:7
R:7.5
L:6.5

I have no idea if I am eligible for express entry and what should I do further to achieve the same


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Entry criteria and the Comprehensive Ranking System


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

unfortunately you will land in CLB 7 in CIC norms and you will get less points. as of now you are eligible to apply but if you can manage a higher Listening and Writing then you will be able to get 50 pts more.

I got my results last evening and I again could not cross the Writing hurdle. 
R= 8.5
L= 9
S = 7
w= 6.5

Well I am not sure what is the cause for that but I have to give the exam again.


----------

